# Dateien im Verzeichnis meines Webprojektes speichern



## maikelb (18. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,
ich stehe gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch und wäre über ein Hilfe dankbar.

Ich lade Dateien in meinem Webprojekt hoch und möchte die gerne innerhalb des Webprojektes in einem vordefinierten Verzeichnis abspeichern. Das Webprojekt habe ich bislang nur im Eclipse, läuft also noch nicht fest auf einem Tomcat. Jedenfalls, versuche ich mit folgendem Code die Datei innerhalb des Verzeichnisses abzuspeichern:

                DiskFileItemFactory factory = new DiskFileItemFactory();

		ServletFileUpload upload = new ServletFileUpload(factory);

		List fileItems = null;
		try {
			fileItems = upload.parseRequest(request);
		} catch (FileUploadException e1) {

			e1.printStackTrace();
		}

		FileItem fi = (FileItem) fileItems.get(0);
		// filename on the client
		String tmp = fi.getName();

		// parses the filename just to return the name of the file
		FilenameUtils fname = new FilenameUtils();
		String filename = fname.getName(tmp);

		// write the file

		try {
			fi.write(new File("/img/uploads", filename));
		} catch (Exception e) {

			e.printStackTrace();
		}


Ich bekomme jedoch eine Exception ausgepsuckt, dass dieses Verzeichnis nicht existiert . 

Ich Frage mich nun, ob das generell nicht geht wenn das Projekt auch nicht fest auf nem Server angelegt ist oder ich lediglich etwas nicht beachtet habe.

Gruß
maikel


----------



## maki (18. Mrz 2009)

>> Ich lade Dateien in meinem Webprojekt hoch und möchte die gerne innerhalb des Webprojektes in einem vordefinierten Verzeichnis abspeichern.

Sehr schlechte Idee, speichere Dateien ausserhalb der WebApp.


----------



## airliner (18. Mrz 2009)

Wieso willst du denn innerhalb des WebApp das abspeichern?
Damit blähst du das Ganze doch nur auf und wenn du 'ne neue Version deploysd sind die daten entweder futsch oder du musst alles per hand rüberkopieren und ggf anpassen.


----------



## maki (18. Mrz 2009)

airliner hat gesagt.:


> Wieso willst du denn innerhalb des WebApp das abspeichern?
> Damit blähst du das Ganze doch nur auf und wenn du 'ne neue Version deploysd sind die daten entweder futsch oder du musst alles per hand rüberkopieren und ggf anpassen.


.. und bei machen Servletcontainern (zB. die Tomcat version beim JBoss) gibt es gar kein Verzeichniss für die WebApp...


----------



## maikelb (19. Mrz 2009)

OK. Meine eigentliche Frage wurde nicht beantwortet aber dafür weis ich jetzt, wie ich die Bilder demnächst speichern sollte.


----------

